# Bluefin Pictures



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Annie Girls Burned up the low Gear on a Penn 80 and almost spooled to the point of contemplating either a quick splice or tieing on to another outfit and tossing.










Bob Sharp with the #700










Size perspective

Below is the Giant that required 14 hours and was chewed on by a Mako..disqualifing the fish fromthe tournament.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good lord!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

What do ya figure,5 gal's of wasabi for each one? Man those are 2 giants. :bowdown


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not understand how getting chewed on by a shark DQ's a fish?



Please explain!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Not brought to shore in "whole" condition? What a nice pair!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

god those thing are HUGE


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome fish!!! Where were they drug in from?


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap! That's awsome! :bowdown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hebegb (5/27/2008)*I do not understand how getting chewed on by a shark DQ's a fish?
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain!!




Mutilated fish don't count. Years ago, there was one that was dq'd due to a gaff pulling through when the fish took off.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

but why?



I do not see the logic...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freddie Jr (5/27/2008)*Holy crap! That's awsome! :bowdown


:withstupid

Good job guys! :clap:clap


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

that is a hell of a fish


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hebegb (5/27/2008)*but why?
> 
> I do not see the logic...


Their thinking is if a a 1000lb make comes in and takesa chunk out of the fish...while you fighting the fish bleeds out and dies. So basicly the mako just killed the fish for ya and it isnt a fair fight. Same logic if a fish gets caught in the props.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I bet those giants made jelly out of a bicep or two. Nice fish. Bravo!:bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome! That is one fish I'd enjoy "watching" someone else catch.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

You know what I love about PFF.....we didn't have any responses to this thread like these:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=200973&start=1

That is a truly magnificent catch...one that few captains and crews could pull off! I like the comment about "2 puffs of smoke, and the fish is in the boat." I would like to see that happen here in 7k ft water!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *DISANTO (5/28/2008)*You know what I love about PFF.....we didn't have any responses to this thread like these:
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=200973&start=1
> 
> That is a truly magnificent catch...one that few captains and crews could pull off! I like the comment about "2 puffs of smoke, and the fish is in the boat." I would like to see that happen here in 7k ft water!




Lets not even post anything on this site that has anything to do with that site. I really dont like the attitudes of the dorks on that site.

DipShi* is saying if i caught that fish i would let it go. If your pansy asrs could catch that fish i know for a fact you would keep it, so why the hell are you saying that..Then they have the nerve to down the Capt. NOPE I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

will that thing fillet fit on a green egg?

seriously, what do they do with it now?


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

What do they do now? Friends, family, and anyone else around them enjoy the finest sushi! It will not go to waste.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *DISANTO (5/28/2008)*You know what I love about PFF.....we didn't have any responses to this thread like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same bunch of yahoos must frequent the FS site too....:looser



http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=750165&postid=9265262#9265262


----------

